# What do YOU want changed?



## Fabioisonfire (Nov 21, 2007)

Post here about what YOU want different about TBT. Post anything you want taken out, added in, more of, less of, etc. Hopefully we can give the administration an idea of what we all want.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 21, 2007)

For everyone to stop complaining about every little thing that is wrong, when Storm's gone.

Kthxbai


----------



## Mino (Nov 21, 2007)

Uhh, more members, more better management, more better content, more better theme.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 21, 2007)

OK, how about you guys start being more specific.  I'm actually feeling like changing crap around, but I'm not getting a whole lot of specifics.


----------



## Mino (Nov 21, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OK, how about you guys start being more specific.  I'm actually feeling like changing crap around, but I'm not getting a whole lot of specifics.


 NO MORE BELLS first of all.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 21, 2007)

Mino said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ya know, if they go Storm's gonna flip. Bells are actually used here.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Nov 21, 2007)

Mino said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed.


HEY OCM!

Stop talking.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 21, 2007)

Mino said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OK... consider making a BRIEF list of things you want changed, without explanations like in that thread.  Also consider having the list consist of things that can be done within... half an hour, since I have a guitar lesson then.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 21, 2007)

All I have is one request:

Clean-out the posts in the committee boards, and get everyone's permissions out for all  3 boards except the staff and myself. Than make a Gamers' Lounge Committee board and leave it like that.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Nov 21, 2007)

Here's my brief list:

-No more Bells
-Delete The Basement

You can do that in half an hour.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 21, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> HEY OCM!
> 
> Stop talking.


 Why should I? Do I make too much sense for you all?


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 21, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Here's my brief list:
> 
> -No more Bells
> -Delete The Basement
> ...


 I can work on the last one... maybe make the forum games a sub-board of off-topic.


----------



## Justin (Nov 21, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scrap the wishing well and do that.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 21, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Listen, you guys make the suggestions, I work around with that.  I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Nov 21, 2007)

Great, but I honestly think forum games should be gone as well.

'Why should I?' Wow, my 8 year old sister still says that.


----------



## Justin (Nov 21, 2007)

And the IRC should stay for now, just it doesn't need a board for it.

If someone wants to do a IRC event they should just post it in HQ.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Nov 21, 2007)

And yeah, scrap the WW and merge the topics with Off Topic.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 21, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> And yeah, scrap the WW and merge the topics with Off Topic.


 okay.

Also do the committee thing if you get a chance...


----------



## JJRamone2 (Nov 21, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Because you're a browner, and your opinions are dirt. (And thats not the mean act)


----------



## Justin (Nov 21, 2007)

lolz at board messes.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 21, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> And yeah, scrap the WW and merge the topics with Off Topic.


 Now, wait, I can't exactly do that.  There's a different between the two, though it's subtle.

Off-Topic - More serious discussion.
Wishing Well - ...Not as serious.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Nov 21, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nah. haha, you know I love you man.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 21, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm really starting to question your sanity...


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 21, 2007)

OK, guys, I was expecting some civility here.  Either you shut up or I'm closing down this popsicle stand.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Nov 21, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Seriously? You've _JUST_ started?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Nov 21, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So a _subtle_ changes calls for two boards?


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 21, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OK, tell me then.  Would you rather see less serious discussion count for posts?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Nov 21, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I'd rather not see any non-serious discussion on a forum. That's usually called spam.

A topic called 'TROGGIE TROG' with the contents of it 'YAY TROGDOR LOL' shouldn't be here.


----------



## Justin (Nov 21, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Exactly, if you get rid of Wishing Well then there will be no place for the silliness to go and that = good.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 21, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A little funny to hear that from you, when you post a lot in the Wishing Well.

Hope about you guys stop being hypocritical.  I'll have to wait until all the staff is back to handle Bells and the Wishing Well.  The smaller things, like getting rid of the Basement and keeping some of the other boards / re-ordering stuff, that I can do...


----------



## Justin (Nov 21, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because it's there, if it wasn't there I wouldn't be.

BTW, why do you need a arcade redirect? It's on the nav bar under the banner.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 21, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, OK, so if it's there, then you're going to be semi-spamming, and it won't be there, you'll suddenly stop.

Makes a TON of sense... /sarcasm.

OK people.  I made a lot of re-ordering and basically a lot of forum changes.  Check 'em out... I'm logging off for tonight.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Nov 21, 2007)

Wait, you can delete The Basement, home to like, 8 sub-boards but not WW?


----------



## Justin (Nov 21, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you see me spamming else-where? Not exactly.

And again, why do you need a IRC board; you can get to it from the nav bar. Also, you could just post IRC things in HQ.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 21, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Justin you've proven in MANY topics in the past week that you spam in other boards. Seriously get a grip.


----------



## Justin (Nov 21, 2007)

k.


----------



## Kyle (Nov 21, 2007)

Getting rid of the yellow (rank color) would be a good start.


----------



## TwilightKing (Nov 21, 2007)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Getting rid of the yellow (rank color) would be a good start.


 LOL, really though


But yeah, I agree with the basement thing, which I think you've already done, I just haven't checked yet, but for some reason I don't mind the bells. If majority don't want them though, I'm fine with that.


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 21, 2007)

You know, removing the WW won't stop people from spamming.

But I agree, get rid of the Forum Games, and the redirects to the IRC and Arcade. I'm sure that nobody uses them anymore.


----------



## dragonflamez (Nov 21, 2007)

Give all the ranks their own colors, not just the Groups.
It's already halfway there, it won't take long.


----------



## TwilightKing (Nov 21, 2007)

Is there enough colors to make each individual rank up its own individual color?    
:huh:


----------



## dragonflamez (Nov 21, 2007)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Is there enough colors to make each individual rank up its own individual color?    
:huh:


   
-_-			

Dude, it's all HEX Codes. There's like, infinate possibilities.


----------



## TwilightKing (Nov 21, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, but I'm sure some would look similar to others, of course I know there's more than 50 colors in the world  :lol:  But I'm sure it could be possible, It's just do the staff want to go through the trouble?


----------



## dragonflamez (Nov 21, 2007)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









I've done it before. If they're too lazy, they can have me do it, but they won't, so let's hope they're not lazy.


----------



## Justin (Nov 21, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. There are TONS.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Nov 21, 2007)

Go here and add the link to your signature.

http://www.twisterghost.com/tnet/changetbt/index.tn


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 21, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> You know, removing the WW won't stop people from spamming.
> 
> But I agree, get rid of the Forum Games, and the redirects to the IRC and Arcade. I'm sure that nobody uses them anymore.


 Actually, part of the new "forum focus" is obviously going to lean on the IRC.  We need some new ideas for it... think I might have some actually...


----------



## Tyler (Nov 21, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 TBT Socials?


----------



## Justin (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh, those...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 21, 2007)

No one went to those...


----------



## Tyler (Nov 21, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> No one went to those...


 Yea, cause they weren't really supported.


----------



## Micah (Nov 21, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> No one went to those...


 I can now.


----------



## Grawr (Nov 21, 2007)

Are all these changes really necessary?

I dunno'...it seems like a bit of a waste of time to me. We're fine how we are....

But, whatever, just my opinion...


----------



## Mino (Nov 22, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OK, guys, I was expecting some civility here.  Either you shut up or I'm closing down this popsicle stand.


   
:huh:			 

Get your expressions straight.

-Remove bell system and put in a requests section in Able Sister's
-Wishing Well or Off-Topic.  Pick one.
-Make general Animal Crossing Animal Crossing Wii, then we have one board for each game.
-Get rid of basement, chat, and game rooms.
-Clean Bell Street.
-Make Red Rock require a certain amount of posts/trust to be given a board.


----------



## Mino (Nov 22, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should get a sitar and we can get some nice big pillows.

And a hookah.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 22, 2007)

Mino said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 1) Can't do that yet.
2) Same as 1
3) ...Same as 1 and 2
4) Did that.
5) That goes after discussion of bells


----------



## Redd2626 (Dec 29, 2007)

Bulerias can you actually do anthing to this site to make it better?
You think everything is best cause you just dont feel like doing it!
I say the banner should be changed but you think it looks nice,well it hurts some peoples eyes and I dont mean mine    			 .The mini icons could be changed to better graphics about animal crossing but you just dont want to take the time to make it better do you.I am sorry for bombing this on you like I did but gosh!If you need help just Pm e and I will be glad to help.


----------



## Micah (Dec 29, 2007)

Redd2626 said:
			
		

> Bulerias can you actually do anthing to this site to make it better?
> You think everything is best cause you just dont feel like doing it!
> I say the banner should be changed but you think it looks nice,well it hurts some peoples eyes and I dont mean mine    			 .The mini icons could be changed to better graphics about animal crossing but you just dont want to take the time to make it better do you.I am sorry for bombing this on you like I did but gosh!If you need help just Pm e and I will be glad to help.


 Why does it hurt your eyes?   
:huh:


----------



## Redd2626 (Dec 29, 2007)

Not my eyes but on other sites people complane on how the site is to bright.Me I am used to it I am on the computer 17/7 but anyways I just wanted him to change it so some members might be able to get on without it hurting there eyes.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 29, 2007)

To be honest, I think that TBT's buttons are some of the coolest of any forum I've ever been to.    			  And the banner looks pretty nice too.  Not many banners are seasonal.


----------



## Bulerias (Dec 29, 2007)

Redd2626 said:
			
		

> Bulerias can you actually do anthing to this site to make it better?
> You think everything is best cause you just dont feel like doing it!
> I say the banner should be changed but you think it looks nice,well it hurts some peoples eyes and I dont mean mine    			 .The mini icons could be changed to better graphics about animal crossing but you just dont want to take the time to make it better do you.I am sorry for bombing this on you like I did but gosh!If you need help just Pm e and I will be glad to help.


 ...WHAT?!

I do more for this site than everyone... 'scept perhaps Storm.  I can't believe you'd say such a thing!  I don't feel like doing it?  Gosh...

Nobody has told me, ever, that the skin is making their eyes hurt.

Dude, I appreciate your want to help, but... honestly...


----------



## Redd2626 (Dec 29, 2007)

Ya I know I love the banner lol but I am talking about the background and well i you guys really like the icons than ok I didnt like them  just wanted to know if there was any better ones out there.I found a couple good ones for this site.


----------



## Micah (Dec 29, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Redd2626 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's better than a black skin.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 29, 2007)

Bul... I'm blind!

I'm gonna sue TBT into submission due to the overly bright background.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Dec 29, 2007)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 RACIST!


----------



## Redd2626 (Dec 29, 2007)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Bul... I'm blind!
> 
> I'm gonna sue TBT into submission due to the overly bright background.


 Thank you   
^_^			 
wow that seems to be someone who thinks it is to bright


----------



## Snowman01 (Dec 29, 2007)

Redd2626 said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Um he was being sarcastic. :|


----------



## Micah (Dec 29, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I knew someone was going to say that. <_<


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Dec 29, 2007)

I am sick and tired of the ridiculous amount of racism on this forum. I'm filing a complaint.


----------



## Redd2626 (Dec 29, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Redd2626 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Actually you do what you can for this site wich is not much.     
And sence us members cant do anything well you and storm are the only ones who can and I think storm is the one who does the most   
^_^


----------



## Redd2626 (Dec 29, 2007)

Snowman01 said:
			
		

> Redd2626 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Um no he wasnt Glad I could help out snowman01   
^_^


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh no he didn't.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Actually, Bul puts in quite a bit of work for the site man.  And, if the forum is too bright, just turn your monitor's brightness down a tad.


----------



## Redd2626 (Dec 30, 2007)

I new that but You should put that for the other people who dont so they can do that


----------



## Snowman01 (Dec 30, 2007)

According to Bulerias's profile thingy mabobber he mostly does the Video Game secton part. On the site. The link to it is *here*


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 30, 2007)

no one else has ever mentioned it as an issue


----------



## Redd2626 (Dec 30, 2007)

Ok good for them.Thank you snowman01


----------



## Bulerias (Dec 30, 2007)

Snowman01 said:
			
		

> According to Bulerias's profile thingy mabobber he mostly does the Video Game secton part. On the site. The ]*here*[/url]


 And as can be noticed by anyone who checks out the website, the VG portion is around 80% of the entire site, lol.


----------



## Redd2626 (Dec 30, 2007)

LOL that is crazzy I am sory man no hard feelings I hope I was just upset cause you didnt take anything into consideration that I tryed to help but I am ok now


----------



## ƒish (Dec 30, 2007)

Redd2626 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'd like to know where someone like you is coming from posting all these tips for us...

You're like, a week old here, if that...


----------



## Redd2626 (Dec 30, 2007)

Im just the person with commonsense on this site    			 what do you do fish?swim all day.Or do you try to help out the site to what have you done to help out this site just name one.


----------



## ƒish (Dec 30, 2007)

Redd2626 said:
			
		

> Im just the person with commonsense on this site    			 what do you do fish?swim all day.Or do you try to help out the site to what have you done to help out this site just name one.


 I'm a decent member with an average vocabulary who has an opinion, an open mind, and can form a full sentence.

Oh, and a year ago, I made the skin you're looking at right now.

Now lets see where you're coming from, you joined here 8 days ago, you have no claim to any other site or any credentials of any kind to put you in any position to give us advice, why should we listen to you? If we listened to every Tom, Dick and Larry who came in here with big idea's, we'd get nowhere.


----------



## Redd2626 (Dec 30, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 30, 2007)

OK, how can I keep this as simple and direct as possible?

Just calm down.  :gyroidsmile:


----------



## ƒish (Dec 30, 2007)

Redd2626 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Redd2626 (Dec 30, 2007)

Ok storm I am sorry I got out of hand   
^_^			 I am sorry fish and others.


----------



## Redd2626 (Dec 30, 2007)

Man you must not know AC a.k.a animal crossing at all.Gyroids are in the game lol and thank you.But you did get something wrong I am in the 8th grade.


----------



## ƒish (Dec 30, 2007)

Redd2626 said:
			
		

> Man you must not know AC a.k.a animal crossing at all.Gyroids are in the game lol and thank you.But you did get something wrong I am in the 8th grade.


 That still explains a lot...

by the way, sarcasm, look it up bro, you've been missing quite a bit here.


----------



## Redd2626 (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh I know it was I just wanted to do it back lol! I am sorry fish I hope you can at least forgive me


----------



## ƒish (Dec 30, 2007)

Redd2626 said:
			
		

> Oh I know it was I just wanted to do it back lol! I am sorry fish I hope you can at least forgive me


 Yeah... totally...
Hey, I like your badge. It looks pretty.


----------



## Redd2626 (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks lol 
I like your avatar it looks kingish


----------



## ƒish (Dec 30, 2007)

Redd2626 said:
			
		

> Thanks lol
> I like your avatar it looks kingish


 Oh, thanks... Thats not what it means, but hey. No worries, thanks for noticing.


----------



## Redd2626 (Dec 30, 2007)

Cool well anyways if you ever want to wi-f n ACWW just pm me   
^_^


----------



## Mino (Dec 30, 2007)

Redd2626 said:
			
		

> Ya I know I love the banner lol but I am talking about the background and well i you guys really like the icons than ok I didnt like them  just wanted to know if there was any better ones out there.I found a couple good ones for this site.


 Who cares about the ones you found, we made all of this stuff, except the background, which I think we could actually make a better version of....


----------



## Snowman01 (Dec 30, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## Justin (Dec 30, 2007)

Snowman01 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Snowman01 (Dec 30, 2007)

>_< Um. I knew that...*Runs and hides*  :wintergyroid:


----------



## Justin (Dec 30, 2007)

Snowman01 said:
			
		

> >_< Um. I knew that...*Runs and hides*  :wintergyroid:


 If you 'knew that' then why'd you say that?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 30, 2007)

Well, I don't care whether or not this gets changed but anyways, I think that some members need to "drop their 'I am superior' level" a bit .  Oh and it's obvious Redd is just saying random crap and doesn't mean anything, probably from that one forum we're going against in the Top Sites.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Dec 30, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Snowman01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll give you a chance to take that back so you don't appear like an *CEN-1.0-SORD*.


----------



## Justin (Dec 30, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't need a chance because I didn't make myself look like one.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 30, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Well, I don't care whether or not this gets changed but anyways, I think that some members need to "drop their 'I am superior' level" a bit .  Oh and it's obvious Redd is just saying random crap and doesn't mean anything, probably from that one forum we're going against in the Top Sites.


 I got that feeling when he took my earlier post serious... :s


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 30, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Snowman01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > [quote author="


----------



## Propaganda Man (Dec 30, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah, you did. 

Okay. The guy, obviously younger than you are comes in here and makes a statement he believed to be true. He was correct and turned out to be wrong. When this happens kids often say "I knew that" to add comedy to it while admitting they were wrong. You were acting like an *CEN-1.0-SORD* because you didn't get off a kids back when he admitted he made a harmless mistake. I don't know nor care if you were trying to be funny but you came across as an *CEN-1.0-SORD*.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 30, 2007)

This was the DUMBEST thread I've read in awhile.

Holy crap guys, seriously.

Anyway, I personally feel that the background needs more color variation, but meh. I'm fine with this.


----------



## Redd2626 (Dec 30, 2007)

Look I am sorry about what I did when I argued about the site I am sorry.I dont want to be the hated member on this site so please forgive me


----------



## Propaganda Man (Dec 30, 2007)

Redd2626 said:
			
		

> Look I am sorry about what I did when I argued about the site I am sorry.I dont want to be the hated member on this site so please forgive me


 If you were I'd do my best to take that title from you    			 We are just playing with you. You are new and don't know a lot so we shouldn't expect you to know much. No one hates you.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 30, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> This was the DUMBEST thread I've read in awhile.
> 
> Holy crap guys, seriously.
> 
> Anyway, I personally feel that the background needs more color variation, but meh. I'm fine with this.


 It's like winter. Cold and boring.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 30, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Dec 30, 2007)

Alright... thread has dragged on for too long.

/end


----------

